# Auto start feature



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone reccomend a way to make your key fob work better distance wise?


----------



## inkspot1967 (Sep 10, 2012)

put the remote touching your chin and your body itself extends the range quit a bit.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have used my key fob to lock/unlock my doors from well over 100 ft away. Not sure how much futher you're looking for unless you want to start your car from your apartment.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

inkspot1967 said:


> put the remote touching your chin and your body itself extends the range quit a bit.


How true. I have been doing such with the Fob for a few months now as remote start and the range is much better however my Wife has told me that every time I remote start the car this way my eyes also blink yellow.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

My unlock/lock is fine it's the remote starts range that sucks


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

My wife is always showing off that feature on her 2012 Chevy Sonic! She absolutely loves it.

I'm telling you the truth officer! I wasn't speeding but I sure passed a whole bunch of people who were!


----------



## AJM11 (Aug 21, 2012)

Cant say for the actual remote Starter on the fob but I started my car from about 5 km away using onstar app on my iphone.


----------



## inkspot1967 (Sep 10, 2012)

AJM11 said:


> Cant say for the actual remote Starter on the fob but I started my car from about 5 km away using onstar app on my iphone.



i started my car from 100 miles away with the onstar gotta love the app.....:th_coolio:


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I learned right away that I am able to remote start my Cruze with the key fob from about 50 yards away, with signal penetrating through about 80 feet worth of a building. That includes about 9 walls!


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

I just use onstar remote link app, unlimited distance to remote start


----------

